
We've analyzed performance (CPU/memory consumption) of selected Java libraries - margareet00
https://tech.ringieraxelspringer.com/blog/big-data-and-machine-learning/cause-i-remember-everything-measuring-performance-of-persistent-collections-for-java/hs620kl
======
margareet00
While developing applications at scale, both performance and resource
utilization truly matter. In the world of horizontal scaling, a lot of
instances of the application could work across many instances of commodity
machines with only limited resources - CPU and RAM in particular. Ability to
lower memory consumption or CPU required while maintaining similar performance
may result in lower costs - you can use less hardware to do the exact same
job.

